# Please welcome my friend...



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey guys, 
my BESTEST friend decided to join the forum, her name is MaggotMagpie, shes an amazing friend so please welcome maggot... :googly:


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

You lie, I am your bestest friend.

But welcome Emu's friend


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

A big welcome to you maggot!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome maggot!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

hello Emu's bestest friend!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Hi and welcome emu's bestest friend maggot.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Lotus said:


> You lie, I am your bestest friend.
> 
> But welcome Emu's friend


 no im his bestest ever friend-
welcome maggot


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

The more maggots the better - welcome.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I guess you are typing this for her cuz maggots don't have fingers LOL
Welcome MaggotMagpie


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

MaggotMagpie??? Sweeeeeeeet!

Welcome to HauntForum.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome MaggotMagpie,


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello!


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome aboard Maggot....
Let the insanity, mayhem, and creativity commence...!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum Maggot!!!!


----------

